# Trasferire root + home (lvm) su nuovo disco ssd

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti,

oggi mi sono trovato a dover gestire questo problema, ho due portatili che hanno esaurito lo spazio disco e dovranno quindi sostituire l'hdd.

Abbiamo ordinato due ssd però vorrei, se possibile, migrare il sistema senza dover reinstallare.

Tra l'latro un portatile ha installato un bel gentoo mentre l'altro un debian sid.

Di botto ho pensato al buon vecchio dd però non ho mai fatto la procedura con lvm in mezzo, cambia qualcosa?

Avreste qualche dritta da passare?

Grazie, ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

io monterei il disco nuovo su qualche dir temporanea ed andrei di rsync o cp -a.

in generale cercati una buona guida per quello che in gentoo si chiama stage4 e i concetti sono più o meno quelli.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oppure fai un dump del fs, ricreai a tuo piacimento il partizionamento o la struttura LVM che ti aggrada e poi riversarci sopra i files.

man xfsdump

man dump

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi, per il momento purtroppo siamo ancora fermi al disco esterno via usb... interessante il discorso del dump del file system comunque.

Una domanda, se dovessi andare con un

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
```

ci sarebbe poi i il discorso di modificare fstab per reallineare gli uuid delle partizioni vista la modifica della geometria del disco (hdd da 80 e ssd da 128)?

Grazie, ciao

----------

## pierino_89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una domanda, se dovessi andare con un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quasi sicuramente, anche perché devi allargare almeno una partizione per sfruttare lo spazio aggiuntivo del nuovo disco.

Inoltre dato che monti un ssd dovrai aggiungere qualche parametro alle opzioni di mount in fstab perché il filesystem non maltratti troppo il disco.

Per quanto riguarda la migrazione al posto di dd potresti usare Clonezilla, che usa partimage per copiare le partizioni (ed è decisamente più veloce di dd). Però dovresti comunque allargare almeno una partizione dopo per sfruttare lo spazio aggiuntivo.

Inoltre, nel caso avessi ancora la partizione in ext3, potresti cogliere l'occasione per passare a ext4 (però qui ti scordi dd/partimage, partizioni a mano e poi via di rsync).

----------

